# رد لطلب اخى amjad-ri ( اخر اصدار من تعريف كارت الصوت Realtek AC97 )



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2008)

اخى امجد
انا اسف لانى تاخرت فى الرد ولكنى شاهدت الرسالة الان فقط

دا اخر تعريف من كارت الصورت realtek ارجو ان يشتغل معك واذا لم يشتغل ارجو ارسال نوع كارت الصوت وسوف احضرة لك

اخوانى الكرام اليكم اخر اصدار من تعريف كارت الصوت الشهير Realtek AC97
Realtek AC'97 ALC650 Audio Driver 3.99 WHQL






الحجم: 17.5ميجا
الاصدار: 3.99 
الباسورد: engineering_dvd4arab

http://rapidshare.com/files/25457388/Realtek_AC_97_ALC650_Audio_Driver_3.99_WHQL.rar.html


----------



## amjad85 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد لطلب اخى amjad-ri ( اخر اصدار من تعريف كارت الصوت Realtek AC97 )*

thank you so much  ​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد لطلب اخى amjad-ri ( اخر اصدار من تعريف كارت الصوت Realtek AC97 )*

اشكرك جزيلا لكن لم ينفع ارجوك ابحث عن pci device هاذا هوة المكتوب على المؤشر بالون الاصفر على شكل علامة استفهام


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد لطلب اخى amjad-ri ( اخر اصدار من تعريف كارت الصوت Realtek AC97 )*

اخى هذا ليس نوع الكارت 

معلش يا اخى الكارت بلت ان ولا بلت اوت

ولو بلت اوت يا ريت نوع الكارت وبيكون مكتوب علية او مكتوب على العلبة بتاعتة

ومعلش انا اسف على التاخير

ولو بلت ان ومش راضى يتعرف على هذا التعريف سوف احضر لك تعريف اخر واذا لم ينفع فاعتقد ان بهذة الطريقة الكارت سوف يكون حصل بة خلل دا لو بلت ان


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد لطلب اخى amjad-ri ( اخر اصدار من تعريف كارت الصوت Realtek AC97 )*

جرب هذا التعريف يا غالى
ftp://202.65.194.212/pc/audio/WDM_A401.exe


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد لطلب اخى amjad-ri ( اخر اصدار من تعريف كارت الصوت Realtek AC97 )*

وادخل يا غالى على هذا الصفحة من الممكن ان تفيدك
http://boardreader.com/tp/ac+97+audio+driver.html


----------



## amjad-ri (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد لطلب اخى amjad-ri ( اخر اصدار من تعريف كارت الصوت Realtek AC97 )*

انا بشكرك من كل قلبي يا احلى ديانة 
انا بالفعل الكرت بتاعي كان في خلل بس انا شتريت ويحة تانية
thank you thank you thank you thank you


----------

